# poudriere keeps rebuilding smplayer



## tankist02 (Feb 17, 2014)

Even if I don't change anything in ports or options, poudriere keeps rebuilding smplayer:

```
====>> Deleting smplayer-0.8.6_1.txz: new dependency: multimedia/smplayer-themes
```
This is on FreeBSD 10-RELEASE amd64, updated ports tree.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 17, 2014)

The same thing happens if you build multimedia/mplayer with GUI turned on. The themes port seems to get themes dynamically, which makes the ports system think the options changed each time you build it.


----------

